# spray paint not drying



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

I painted a mask I bought from the store with white spray paint. A week later it's still tacky. Any ideas why the paint isn't drying?


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

What type of paint did you use and what kind of mask was it?


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Sadly, some paints on rubber or plastic will remain tacky just about forever. If this has happened, there is nothing I know of that will help.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If the paint was old, or the solvent in it effects the mask material, you can have the problems you've described.
If nothing else, you might try giving it a gentle bath in rubbing alcohol. Sometimes that will help you remove the tackiness/stickiness from rubber.


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

Its a new can of paint and the mask is rubber, so I'm guessing I've got a material issue.
Too bad, it was my boy's costume.


----------

